# I have an announcement!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep, you guessed right.. We reserved our puppy today. We found the perfect home breeder and perfect puppy today, met mummy who was so beautiful with the most amazing temperament and personality. They are also very close by, just up the road which is great. Our puppy is a little red F2 girl! I know not initially what we had planned however the stars have aligned and we feel that this is meant to be. We are totally delighted! She is 4 weeks old and will be coming to her forever home in 4 weeks. We haven't decided on a name though... Going to be difficult. Here she is :










Karen Wilfiboy already knows... She's been privy to the news as she's been such a star with offering support and advice when I thought I was going to have to travel for my puppy. Thanks again Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gutted 
Only joking.... Sooooo pleased for you, it's sometimes just fate


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Whatever her name Ruth, she's got your name all over her xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Karen. I really mean it! You are such a lovely person... I am grateful for your kindness!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is stunning!! So excited for you. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna! Xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw yay so exciting & sounds like she's meant to be x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

0h Wow - absolutely gorgeous, such a lovely deep red! ( She is the darker one, right?) We're all so very happy for you - what mix of F2 is she??
Ahhh I wonder what Lola will make of her??
I wanted you to have a ruby sibling!! Well this one must be just perfect for you - massive congratulations on ending your search in such a gorgeous red poo xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing to say except arty2::congrats::baby:

Very happy for you!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations!:baby2: No matter what your plans the right one will find it's way to you Such a beautiful girl. Hope Lola is excited too


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! She is so gorgeous, a beautiful colour.

What names are you thinking? Something red themed? Something else that starts with L? I'll make a list 

Lily
Lottie
Lexi
Amber
Rose/Rosie
Scarlet
Ruby
Cherry

I hope this picture is the first of very many! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep she's the darker one! 

Thanks Tracey - Her parents are English mini Cockapoos though mum is smaller build than Lola (dad only an inch taller than mum) despite Lola being a toy mix! Will be interesting how their size compares as the pup grows! 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! 

We are terribly excited!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Must dig out my name thread! Ooh what's it going to be?!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think we were all thinking of boy names because we expected Lola to be getting a little brother. Can't wait for her and Lola to meet - and for it all to be photographed of course!

X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so pleased for you - she looks absolutely beautiful, a worthy little sister for Lovely Lola...
How exciting.
Enjoy the countdown


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi!! I'm so excited, we all are. We told Lola today and she seemed delighted


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I think we were all thinking of boy names because we expected Lola to be getting a little brother. Can't wait for her and Lola to meet - and for it all to be photographed of course!
> 
> X


Oh there will be hundreds of photos knowing me! Lol! Can't wait til I can post some!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Names 
...
For me she would be Cassia, which means cinnamon.
Or maybe Nutmeg, Meg for short or Nutty for those moments when she will be


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yep she's the darker one!
> 
> Thanks Tracey - Her parents are English mini Cockapoos though mum is smaller build than Lola (dad only an inch taller than mum) despite Lola being a toy mix! Will be interesting how their size compares as the pup grows!
> 
> ...


I bet you are - so are we!!!
Bless Lola - she will be surrogate mum & big sister!!
Can't wait to see & hear more about the unnamed pup........
I thought it was to be a boy, you've surprised us!
A name beginning with "L" or red themed is good like lottie Rachel says.
I would get your short list. Write them on bits of paper - chuck them & see which Lola picks first - then she can decide!? Lol xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Massive congrats Ruth. She's a stunner :love-eyes: and she's local, perfect! Only 4 weeks to go... :jumping:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These were the original girl names but not sure if they suit her... She's so terribly gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoops.. The quote didn't work. Here they are:


Girl

Evie
Sadie
Polly
Penny
Erin
Olive
Lexi
Sasha
Tess
Scarlet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I loved my boy names too.. Maybe next year


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Names
> ...
> For me she would be Cassia, which means cinnamon.
> Or maybe Nutmeg, Meg for short or Nutty for those moments when she will be


Aw lovely choices Marzi.. My cat is Meg though! Love Nutmeg as a name, would have been puuuuuuuurrrrrrfect!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I love Polly and scarlet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sasha & scarlet are my fav"s (& ruby of course!) sasha ends in "A"like Lola 
& ted for next year lol! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm open to lost of suggestions! I don't think I've found the name yet!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Aw lovely choices Marzi.. My cat is Meg though! Love Nutmeg as a name, would have been puuuuuuuurrrrrrfect!


Oh well, the pup will just have to be plain Nut  
In Swahili nut is Jugu - which would be different, if not good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheeky   :

I was supposed to have quoted your post about boys names !!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Translate the word red into other languages & see if anything interesting pops up?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool! Red in different lingos!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rojo - Spanish for red!?? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ekundu - Swahili for red
Kirmizi - Turkish for red, I think...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi... Your a language expert!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola and Lucy. (I loved I love Lucy) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rosu.....(Russian) Or cerveney (Czech)?? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Coral (orangey red) or Sienna (reddish brown) Poppy. go for an Irish name? - google tells me that Roisin means little rose!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous deep red girl.
Congratulations, she is a stunner

Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They're my favourite so far Lottie, Poppy and Rosin. Rosie would be nice x


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yep, you guessed right.. We reserved our puppy today. We found the perfect home breeder and perfect puppy today, met mummy who was so beautiful with the most amazing temperament and personality. They are also very close by, just up the road which is great. Our puppy is a little red F2 girl! I know not initially what we had planned however the stars have aligned and we feel that this is meant to be. We are totally delighted! She is 4 weeks old and will be coming to her forever home in 4 weeks. We haven't decided on a name though... Going to be difficult. Here she is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruth, I'm really touched by your kind words, and just so delighted that you're so pleased at finding "little Coco".


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Whoops.. The quote didn't work. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Girl
> ...


Oh the excitement! 
Though I read online that a name starting with s can be confusing for a dog as some commands start with that sound eg sit, stop, stay, and snakes make the s sound which is a warning of danger...just something I read! 

Just say the names to Lola and see which she reacts to!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome Esther, I presume your this beauties first human mommy congratulations on a lovely looking litter. 
Who is your Cockapoo would love to know all about her x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, Here's me....enjoying some peace and quiet from forum life (ok only 24hrs worth!!!) and a reliable source tells me there's something I should be checking out on here!!!!!   

.....what can I say.... :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping: :jumping:

She is an absolute doll Ruth.... So precious :baby2: (hey this icon is even called baby2)!!!!

With regards names , ill put my thinking cap on...have always loved Scarlet.

My cousin has a little cavapoo called Luna which is also very cute...perhaps too like Lola though. 

How on earth can I take a break now!!!!  
Far too much chat to be getting on with now.... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These are great suggestions! I'm liking Honey, Nina, Erin and Amber! Aaahhhhhh what to choose!?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The lengths people have to go to to stop you leaving Mairi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Well, Here's me....enjoying some peace and quiet from forum life (ok only 24hrs worth!!!) and a reliable source tells me there's something I should be checking out on here!!!!!
> 
> .....what can I say.... :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping: :jumping:
> 
> ...



I knew you'd be back when you heard! Hehe! Glad you are here.. Not the same without you. I love Luna too but thought a name not ending in a would be better for less confusion for the girls! Isn't she a honey? Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oooh Nina is lovely and is very elegant sounding to go with Lola. 

Try writing the names together, it helps honestly!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I couldn't possibly stay away with this going on!!!!! 

She is simply STUNNING ... And her mum sounds gorgeous too. 

Oh Ruth you're a very lucky lady 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Oh the excitement!
> Though I read online that a name starting with s can be confusing for a dog as some commands start with that sound eg sit, stop, stay, and snakes make the s sound which is a warning of danger...just something I read!
> 
> Just say the names to Lola and see which she reacts to!


What a day! Your puppies are gorgeous! It's so important to choose the right name, she's so beautiful. We do like Coco too... It's definitely not ruled out!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> oooh Nina is lovely and is very elegant sounding to go with Lola.
> 
> Try writing the names together, it helps honestly!


Here's me saying no name ending in a... Nina is growing on me so much!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey if both names end with an "a" and they mishear at least they both come running...double recall, perfect!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I couldn't possibly stay away with this going on!!!!!
> 
> She is simply STUNNING ... And her mum sounds gorgeous too.
> 
> ...


I feel very fortunate to have found Esther and her puppies.. Northern Ireland is definitely lacking in breeders that give you this sort of confidence!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Welcome Esther, I presume your this beauties first human mommy congratulations on a lovely looking litter.
> Who is your Cockapoo would love to know all about her x


Karen, she is Milly and I got her from Martin shaw kennels 4 years ago. He was a good breeder, but in hindsight and this being Milly's 2nd litter there is something to be said for pups reared in the home. I see such a difference in my pups when they are going to their forever homes compared to what Milly was like as a pup, and how much more they are socialised and even more experiences outside and in the home. 
Milly is such a friendly dog and just wants everyone and every dog to give her some attention...she has the typical personality of a cockapoo so tolerant and sociable....she has been an amazing mummy and just loves people to see her pups as long as she gets some attention and love too! 
She's our wee darling and I realised how much I really love her when with this litter she had to have a c section, due to the 2nd pups paws not coming with the head so it got stuck on the shoulders. Due to this we have decided we won't be doing anymore litters as it was too emotional and traumatic for me...never mind Milly. Leaving her in the vets holding the first born pup and thinking this is all we could have and no Milly was not a nice feeling. 
Despite all this she has yet again been an amazing mum. 
The dad Monty is from Yorkshire as we wanted an apricot dad to a sure we got apricot pups, and the journey was so worth it as he is a real gentleman and so placid..Milly and Monty make gorgeous pups. Two people that got pups from the last litter two years ago are back for pups from this litter, which says a lot and the compliments from their friends about the dogs are amazing! 
What more can I say "I love my cockapoo" 
Whoops just realised how long this is, but like most people once we getting talking about our amazing cockapoo's it's hard to stop!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hey if both names end with an "a" and they mishear at least they both come running...double recall, perfect!


Ah yes.. Right enough. Not so adverse to the a ending!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What a day! Your puppies are gorgeous! It's so important to choose the right name, she's so beautiful. We do like Coco too... It's definitely not ruled out!


Please don't feel you have to keep that name....though she suits it...the pet names are better than 1,2,3 etc!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can vouch... Milly is gorgeous in looks and personality. She gave both of us cuddles today which was lovely, she even hopped in to the pups area to give the pups a feed while we were there. Brilliant mummy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Please don't feel you have to keep that name....though she suits it...the pet names are better than 1,2,3 etc!!


No seriously... It's a definite contender! It was a reserve for Lola!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

EEEEKKKKK!!!!! She is soooo beautiful!!! OMG . . I want that little red girl!!! Ruth, my husband is not here for me to verify, but is of spanish decent . . and used to call Carley Nina because it means little girl in Spanish. And I LOVE how this baited Mairi to pop back on!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> EEEEKKKKK!!!!! She is soooo beautiful!!! OMG . . I want that little red girl!!! Ruth, my husband is not here for me to verify, but is of spanish decent . . and used to call Carley Nina because it means little girl in Spanish. And I LOVE how this baited Mairi to pop back on!!! Congratulations!!!


Oh your making me love Nina even more! It's special to us because our cat Charlie who died was named Nina by his mums owners little girl as they thought he was a girl initially. So calling the pup Nina would be a tribute to him and has meaning for us. Hmmmmm... What a decision!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Nina and Honey. I find I almost never call Willow by her name. At this point she actually comes to monkey and Jake to pooberry. 
I am so excited for you. I just got to see her on the big screen, laptop instead of phone, I am smitten!!! I have wanted an all red (dark) but like you said, things just came together and there was Willow.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations! She is precious. Such a face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

OMG she is beautiful and I want her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nina is good, Kiki means girl too... and I love that it would be a reminder of special boy Charlie.
I showed Liz the puppy pic and after lots of aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhs, she said 'I'd call her Amber'
one day less til she comes home


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I quite like Amber, you could go Amba, what about Ember.... As in glowing x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

:congrats: She is absolutely adorable. Now the hard part, choosing the name - good luck. I like the idea of putting the names to Lola and seeing how she reacts.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow she is beautiful! Congratulations!!! 
Making me broody


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, too cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW .... just catching up on this thread ...

Congratulations to Ruth and Lola ... brill news....

Lovely that you found a caring home breeder, double brill news  

More photos needs ... so happy for you Ruth xxxx


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

OH MY GOSH she is just beautiful!!! congrats!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Ruth you are so luck to have found the purfect puppy and on the doorstep, it was a bit like that for me with George I found him in the next village to me right colour, ***, breeder all fell into place just had to tell OH at the time haha. Nina is little girl in spanish (my mum is spanish).


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Ruth she is totally scrumptious :love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Maria, I will be delighted if her colour is similar to Oakleys!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at her today... Looking golden/honey/amber in the sunlight... Isn't she just the cutest thing? We love her already! Little Nina...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beauty xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh but she is lovely..
Lucky, lucky you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love her! And her mischievous siblings in a tangled ball behind her haha.
Well now you've got your second red poo - fabulous!! 
She looks so lovely and well behaved sat there posing for you x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.. We are delighted! So pleased! 

The litter mates are also gorgeous! Gosh they were so content and happy. Lovely to see xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE her!!! :love-eyes: She is going to look smashing next to Lola!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I LOVE her!!! :love-eyes: She is going to look smashing next to Lola!


I know!!! I can't wait to see them together! Little honeys x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not even worried about bringing her home. We are going to cherish every minute..


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Milly and her bundle of pups! Can you find her?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaahhhhh....they're just delicious :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Is she the wee one underneath all cosied in 

Fab photo

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great photo Esther! Hehe... She is nuzzled in.. Hiding! They are gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Milly is beautiful. What beautiful puppies. I would never want to part with them. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly is just lovely... Look at her! What a great mummy.. Adorable.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Milly and her bundle of pups! Can you find her?


That is the most adorable photo going - I'm now becoming even more broody -for a dog that is not a baby


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I keep looking at this photo... They just couldn't get any closer if they tried! Precious!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's a very precious photo Ruth.... Milly is adorable. 

I love the wee Blondie on the right hand side too 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Mairi, the one who's got his/her leg up over sibling... Very cute!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Just sitting here watching them, as they all squeezed out of their play area and have climbed up on Milly's bed. She has joined them and its just lovely watch them all play with her. She mouths and paws at them so gently. To think some breeders take the mummy away from the pups when they start to wean them, and yet the pups have so much to learn from their mum...and she will keep them in check if needs be!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

That is just precious!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I feel very fortunate to have found Esther and her puppies.. Northern Ireland is definitely lacking in breeders that give you this sort of confidence!


Thanks again Ruth. just thinking of all the different homes they are going to and you are the ideal buyer, having researched the breed and asked all the relevant questions in relation to health. As a breeder I have every confidence and no doubt in my mind of you getting my pup, and know she will be loved so much and so well cared for.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Thanks again Ruth. just thinking of all the different homes they are going to and you are the ideal buyer, having researched the breed and asked all the relevant questions in relation to health. As a breeder I have every confidence and no doubt in my mind of you getting my pup, and know she will be loved so much and so well cared for.


She is going to be a bit of a celebrity. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe. Famous already!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where has the litter pic gone?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know, but I want to see it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's probably been removed because of forum rules...breeders are not allowed to post litter pictures..

Wish I'd seen it before it was removed...lol


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow! She is beautiful. Congratulations. It's exciting news!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a beautiful face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! such a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Where has the litter pic gone?


Someone unapproved it :-( Said the rules say I can't post photos of any litter of pups...though I can't see that in the rules..I will send it to you and you are welcome to repost it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw for goodness sake. We should be able to celebrate beautiful well bred litters. Dear oh dear.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Am I allowed to post pictures?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know Ruth, and we are all celebrating with you and know that Esther is a fabulous breeder but I suppose if every breeder were allowed to post then who would check their credibility their breeding practises and ethics. So I suppose it's easier not to allow it rather than inadvertently endorse any of the bad breeders out there who would soon crop up on here to promote their pups
There are already members who can't / don't mention their litters, a shame I know, we all love puppies and it would be great to share in their breeding experiences when we don't get chance otherwise. I'm sure you can post the picture though Ruth, like Esther suggested and know that she was just being a proud mum when posting it and eager to share your joy with us all.
I hope you stay with us Esther and can understand ... We are a friendly bunch and the reasoning does have the well being of the Cockapoo at heart. Would love to have you and Milly as active contributors


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Karen for the clarification.  I understand now. Hopefully everyone just realises Esther was only posting a pic of Nina snuggled up. No other reason. For those that saw it lucky you... It was a beautiful picture! Very precious for me to have. Thanks for emailing it to me Esther. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Karen for the clarification.  I understand now. Hopefully everyone just realises Esther was only posting a pic of Nina snuggled up. No other reason. For those that saw it lucky you... It was a beautiful picture! Very precious for me to have. Thanks for emailing it to me Esther. X


Agreed it really was cute. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi guys, yes I unapproved the pictures I'm afraid. I did send a pm to Esther explaining why and congratulating her on a lovely litter. As some of you may remember a couple of large breeders used to abuse the forum with puppy announcements and pictures. It caused no end of conflict that went on for a long time. Sadly the only way we could stop it was to have no breeders posting pictures and thank you Karen you are absolutely right, while some are lovely genuine breeders and wish only to share their experiences we have no way to verify them or to know if the puppies a cared for in the best way. Ruthless people will stoop low and definitely would take advantage of this medium. I hope this explains? 
Congratulations on your new puppy, she is adorable


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Ruth you are.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was lucky enough to see it .... Cos on a particular addictive ILMC spell ... Scrumptious picture one to cherish Ruth x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ruth, I want to see, you can list it .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Ruth, how exciting, can't believe you will be getting your pup so soon, how wonderful for you to find a great local breeder. Esther I have a couple of Martinshaw Cockapoo's near me, they are lovely but just a little less confident than my boy(not difficult!). Still gorgeous and friendly though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of clarification Karen. We understand and congratulations for looking after the forum. I wish to stress that this was a genuine expression of love and not puppy promotion. I think everyone knows that though. 

So back to celebrating our little Nina (and her lovely mum and sibs). How lovely they are:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No drafts there then .... Can I count 7


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh that is gorgeous, got to be the cutest picture ever. and even though I am the proud owner of an F1 boy, it is lovely seeing the pups with a cockapoo mummy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

which one is she???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that blonde one on the right. (I have my red. I am on to blonde now ) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I love that blonde one on the right. (I have my red. I am on to blonde now )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


haha, how many will you end up with Donna?? you know with me hoping to have a chocolate in the future you and me will have our own little rainbow of poos!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just to clarify...









:ilmc:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww.... Glad your photo is back... I actually saved it onto my phone yesterday seeing as it was so adorable...perhaps I had an incline 

So chuffed for you, and look forward to sharing your countdown with you 

Ps V impressed with your tech skills circling little Nina like that 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love that blonde one on the right. (I have my red. I am on to blonde now )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


The blonde ones MINE Donna    

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So very ADORABLE! thanks for pointing her out!!! can't wait to watch that cutie pie grow!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But I want a black one and there are no black ones there....
Ruth's baby with her little Buddha belly is very, very cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> But I want a black one and there are no black ones there....
> Ruth's baby with her little Buddha belly is very, very cute


Buddha belly? I can't see her belly! Lol!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> haha, how many will you end up with Donna?? you know with me hoping to have a chocolate in the future you and me will have our own little rainbow of poos!


I am sticking with two but it is fun to dream.... When do you think you will go for your chocolate baby? (not that I am pushing or anything) 
Ruth she is so cute all cuddled in trying to sleep.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I am sticking with two but it is fun to dream.... When do you think you will go for your chocolate baby? (not that I am pushing or anything)
> Ruth she is so cute all cuddled in trying to sleep.


hoping for early in the new year!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh new babies all round!


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh she is a darling!!! You're so lucky!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What does everyone think of our name choice of Nina? We love it.. Only just worried that it sounds a little like Lola.. 2 syllables and ends in 'a' - don't want her getting confused. Perhaps I'm an overreacting idiot? Just want to make to right decision.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If you like it then it I'd the right decision. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're right Donna.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Now for second names...  I'm obsessed! Lola has one so its only fair!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nina Roux


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was thinking it had a red reference but der .....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Nina Roux


I'd actually thought Nina Roo... Lol! Great minds!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Buddha belly? I can't see her belly! Lol!


Doh! Now I'm looking at the pic on my pc rather than phone I see where I went wrong.... 
No Buddha belly on her - just on me.  

Nina is a lovely name and she and Lola will know who you mean. My girls both end with i and no confusion - well unless there is food on offer!!!
Half the time I just call 'girls' or 'pups' anyway and then they are also known as Fat Dog and Rat Dog....

As to middle names well I like alliteration so it would have to be Nina Nooooo. Which may become Nina Poo and quite probably Nina Piddle and Poo which she probably will be for a little while


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Doh! Now I'm looking at the pic on my pc rather than phone I see where I went wrong....
> No Buddha belly on her - just on me.
> 
> Nina is a lovely name and she and Lola will know who you mean. My girls both end with i and no confusion - well unless there is food on offer!!!
> ...


Hehe... Glad you can see her properly now! Piddle and poo... That is indeed what it will be like lol!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love this thread .. ahh Nina is scrummy  

Lola & Nina .. sounds lovely 

I will enjoy following this xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ruth!!!!! Have only just caught up with this thread. Nina is a fab name and I don't think it's confusing with Lola. All my boys and dogs have their names shortened to the 'ee' sound - Ollie, Sebbie (when he was little), Louis, and then Biccy and Honey! Nina looks a lot like Honey did at that age. The whole litter are gorgeous and mummy Milly too! xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:Iagree: I think Nina is a great choice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay... I'm terribly excited! She's completely gorgeous! Got a lovely pic today. She's lovely!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yay... I'm terribly excited! She's completely gorgeous! Got a lovely pic today. She's lovely!


Don't tease.... share...please...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh alright then... You've twisted my arm! Nothing sacred 

Nina, getting some outdoor experience... It's exhausting learning all about the world you know....










Isn't her colour looking lovely?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh alright then... You've twisted my arm! Nothing sacred
> 
> Nina, getting some outdoor experience... It's exhausting learning all about the world you know....
> 
> ...


That is one gorgeous picture of the lovely Nina. What date do you pick her up?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Kaye... Her breeder mummy is a very good photographer! We bring her home last week of July. Haven't settled on a date yet.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, she's gorgeous 

Why does the end of July seem sooooooo far away?!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth she is so beautiful! She really is going to compliment Lola well. Thank you for posting your pictures. I love them! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DebsH said:


> Oh, she's gorgeous
> 
> Why does the end of July seem sooooooo far away?!


I know!! Ages away!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Getting broody ladies.... Lovely picture.... Dog days, heaven


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah! so beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Broody... Lol! Join us! Getting a puppy is the best cure!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little Nina Ballerina all snoozy in the sun... Lovely picture 
Is she the same colour as Lola Bear's highlights?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Your new puppy is stunning, I LOVE reds, you lucky thing! If I had a red I think I'd call her Red. 

Re names, my parents called Phoebe Phoebe to avoid confusion. But they both respond to each other's names anyway (possibly because they know there will be a treat involved...!)


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww love looking at sleepy pup photos  she's scrummy!! I love reds! Seymour is red too he was really dark when born and now is slightly lighter. Bet you can't wait xx

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo?ref=hl


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous doggie xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Little Nina Ballerina all snoozy in the sun... Lovely picture
> Is she the same colour as Lola Bear's highlights?


Nina Ballerina is the perfect name! 

Yes Marzi... She is the same colour as Lola Bear's highlights... They are going to look pretty together!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> Aww love looking at sleepy pup photos  she's scrummy!! I love reds! Seymour is red too he was really dark when born and now is slightly lighter. Bet you can't wait xx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo?ref=hl


Wow... Seymour is just lovely! Love the blog on FB! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh she is gorgeous Ruth, love the reds, although I'm sure my ruby has been bleached in the sun haha. Nina looks a lovely chestnut colour shining in the sun
Do I spy the tiniest of white tux on her chest??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh she is gorgeous Ruth, love the reds, although I'm sure my ruby has been bleached in the sun haha. Nina looks a lovely chestnut colour shining in the sun
> Do I spy the tiniest of white tux on her chest??


Willow is also getting so highlights from the sun. I would love to post a red thread to see what we can expect  JoJo has lots on her page but I like to see some a year or two down the road.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow is also getting so highlights from the sun. I would love to post a red thread to see what we can expect  JoJo has lots on her page but I like to see some a year or two down the road.


Yes - lets do a red thread! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh she is gorgeous Ruth, love the reds, although I'm sure my ruby has been bleached in the sun haha. Nina looks a lovely chestnut colour shining in the sun
> Do I spy the tiniest of white tux on her chest??


Yes she has a tiny white fleck on her chest. We are going to see her on Wednesday, it's been 2 weeks so will be lovely to see how she has changed in person. Lola's coat has been bleached for sure.. We came back from holiday and her highlights were very highlighted!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Willow is also getting so highlights from the sun. I would love to post a red thread to see what we can expect  JoJo has lots on her page but I like to see some a year or two down the road.


Yes yes yes! Red thread! Do it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yes yes yes! Red thread! Do it!


Ok I am going to do it.


----------

